# Just Watched my Favorite Pro-Gun Movie -- I Robot



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Just watched the story of an antigun fanatic who overcomes his ignorance and learns the true value of guns. In the final scene he tells the gun it would be stupid to arrest him, because guns don't kill people; people kill people. In the movie, the gun looks like a robot.

I think the only reason this film ever got made was the Democrats thought it spelled out a plan for Google to replace the slaves they lost in the Civil War.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh no......another thread for Paddler to go crazy on


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

"I think the only reason this film ever got made was the Democrats thought it spelled out a plan for Google to replace the slaves they lost in the Civil War."

Speaking of prophetic movies...one's that have an actual chance of becoming a reality, in fact we are well on the way... the Republicans secret lovechild..."The Handmaid's Tale". Hello Gilead

Paddler need not jump in here, he probably see's the silliness of this whole tread...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Any halfway educated person at this point:





EDIT:
since this topic is pretty much DOA (IBTL) by one guy vaugley refrencing a topic that touchs on recent events in Texas, and another guy redirecting the topic to recent events reguarding leaked SCOTUS opinions, ill toss up this canned argument against gun control. Been on my desktop for years in a text file. (I'm done arguing the topic, because you'll never convince anti-gun people of an opinion that is counter to their core belief system, but by all means, save it, and copy and paste elsewhere if your into pounding your head against a wall.)



> What is a gun? A gun is a singularly self contained instrument of power. As in every case power can be misused. When a government (or group) seeks to consolidate power unto itself (themselves) the misuse of that power is sure to occur. ("power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely"). It is still far better to diffuse that power among the people than to give it to a single authority. The greater good is not to give our freedoms to a single group to have them decide our fate and the fate of future generations.
> 
> "Gun control" is not about reducing deaths it is always about consolidating power. The problem with consolidating power is that the misuse/abuse by armed governments has been shown to astronomically exceed the misuse/abuse done by armed individuals and small groups. Please look at history! Yes it is a sad fact of life that individual people kill other people but it pales in comparison to what armed governments do in a systematic application of unlimited power.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Received some complaints on this thread and I tend to agree that this thread isn’t going to go anywhere productive. 

I’m going to shut it down


----------

